# Double Dyed Sycamore Knife Scales



## Chris S. (Aug 21, 2016)

Been playing around double dying. Did 3 sets of knife scales. All in same process to dye at in exact same batch. First was with orange just left to soak for a week and baked. Next pulled vacuum on them for 24 hours with dark blue and let soak another week. This is the only pair the color went into wood. Others when I split them in half they looked like never even been in the chamber. At least this pair came out fairly good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 21, 2016)

Those are really cool, if you're ever up for a trade for more sycamore to experiment with let me know, I'd love to have a set or two of those.

I know nothing about dying, but could you split them first and then dye?

Looking forward to more of your experiments with dying.

-jason


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Those are sharp!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 21, 2016)

those sure are sweet. 
guess i'll have to get on quarter sawing some of the sycamore i've got on hand.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 22, 2016)

Sycamore is very nice for sure. I tossed the other two back into dye now that they are split to see what happens. Here is what the others looked like before they went in. 

@tocws2002 I will let you know. May be interested in a trade after go through the last few pieces I got.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 22, 2016)

Orange scales are over the top cool. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brain M (Aug 22, 2016)

Did you bake the orange then try to dye blue? If so I think baking after the orange sealed up the wood so the blue couldn't soak in would be my guess.


----------



## Palaswood (Aug 22, 2016)

That looks sick!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 22, 2016)

@Brain M yes did bake between each stage. Odd part was the one set soaked up both dyes great while other two scales took in nothing of orange or blue more than just slightly. Did all 3 sets at same time in same container. Redoing now that are split in half.


----------



## Brain M (Aug 22, 2016)

im new to stabilizing and have plenty of my own issues im learning with as well. my first batch of wood, which was maple, i got the same results you did, some bloxks took okay color and some took hardly any at all. i guess its just what the wood wants to do. make sure to post you next results!


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 22, 2016)

Will do. Without a doubt I am learning a lot for sure. Learn more from a failure than will ever learn from the successes.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 23, 2016)

That's just plain weird! They all appear to be from the same piece of stock?? I would question what their relationship to each other was in the original stock, but if that was a factor, you should see one end or one side of one of the other two sets showing some tendency to accept the dye, and it's obviously not there.


----------

